# Clothing and Accessories Laws in Hawaii



## LunaGryph (Sep 5, 2022)

Been wondering for a while if wearing any of these in public in Hawaii happens to be legal based on Hawaii's public indecency law. I've seen some pics of people who have worn these things out in public online, and dunno if they got caught at some point in time later for wearing it. 
I'd especially like to hear this from those who have been or are currently living, or familiar with the laws in Hawaii.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 6, 2022)

I would think the only place 2 wear them would be nude beaches, as they're pretty cheeky!

They would all count as indecent exposure otherwise, methinks! ; )


----------



## herness (Dec 16, 2022)

Would love to go to Hawaii one day. I even got myself a suitcase from travelpro, the one which I wanted for a long time already. First had a little troubles with my order, but their customers service https://travelpro.pissedconsumer.com/review.html solved everything pretty quick. Thanks them for that!


----------

